# Pouring concrete against a stone foundation



## krm944 (Jan 18, 2009)

Hello experts,

I have a very old home (1860) that has a stone foundation with dirt floor. I am having a problem with a wet basement and would like to build a form around the inside and pour a wall.

Once I get walls poured I would like to pour a floor that has a drain in it so I can route any water towards the sump pump.

My question is if I pour this concrete wall, will it be water proof? What would I need to do to water proof it?

Could this type of project be completed with a portable mixer or would I need to order a truck of concrete and a pumping service? I envisioned one guy mixing concrete outside with a mixer and a couple guys carrying it downstairs and dumping it into the forms. Would this incur any curing problems? Would I need a vibrator to remove bubbles/pockets?

The walls that I want to do are about 20 feet long, and approx 4ft high. I would imagine the pour would be 4 to 6 inches thick.

I hadnt even thought about re-bar.....can someone please advise?

Thanks.

Kyle


----------



## yesitsconcrete (Jan 23, 2009)

think you better resolve your wetness 1st,,, the last i knew, aci said 5,000psi conc's waterproof

should you decide to proceed as outlin'd, there'll still be wtr in the bsmt,,, quickly figuring, there's 300 gal of conc in a 6" wall of those dimensions ( 1 gal = 231 cu " ),,, that's 67 5gal bkts,,, i could do it but no idea if YOU can,,, yes, you'll need vibration but you can get that out of an elec drill,,, my house'd have steel in the walls,,, 1 or 2 guys mixing, 4 guys carrying, 2 placing & vibrating, 3 resting = 10guys if they speak english but 6 if it were my crew    & that's only 1 wall

did you forget to mention a footer or mechanical attachment ? ? ?


----------

